# Night light questions



## vrabec (Oct 8, 2021)

Hi:
How far from the cage should a night light be? 

I picked up a couple amber night lights to test, one has a dimmer on it the other is just a single light (clean amazon links).
Thank you


----------



## Impeckable (May 11, 2013)

vrabec said:


> Hi:
> How far from the cage should a night light be?
> 
> I picked up a couple amber night lights to test, one has a dimmer on it the other is just a single light (clean amazon links).
> Thank you


Try to locate the night lights so that they add a little light to the cage, we all know budgies don't see well in the dark, obviously you don't want them blinded, but I'd say you've picked the perfect night lights with them being amber.
For other members or visitors on the forum, this is why night lights are a good idea Explanations of Night Frights


----------



## vrabec (Oct 8, 2021)

Thanks.
It's really tough to take accurate night photos. Here's one, although the nightlight seems very bright, it's not, and I've outlined position of the cage: about 2ft from the wall/window, and the bird is up about 4.5ft from the light itself (white dot). Too close?


----------



## Impeckable (May 11, 2013)

Nice one! I'd say that's perfect positioning


----------



## srirachaseahawk (Sep 5, 2021)

Agreed, that should do nicely.


----------



## ChickWas (May 6, 2021)

Just a friendly tip: whatever you think is "dark", double the brightness. I've experimented with my own two, and I've realised the light has to be surprisingly bright for them to actually be capable of seeing. I've dimmed the light in the past to where I can see, and they'll both stick their heads out and really focus, but they're blind as bats and won't see my hand coming close.

A soft glow that we can make things out with isn't (in my opinion) bright enough for them to feel comforted and manage to find their way if they stumble in the night. If it's borderline visible for us, I imagine the birds would just be using memory to navigate if they fell or got a fright in the night. I try to set my light up so it bathes the cage in a warm glow, particularly the bottom-most part (where they would end up if they fell or had a fright). That way, they'll be able to make their way back up to their favoured perch in the darker spot.










This seems brighter than it actually is, especially with the shadow casted on the wall lol, but it just bathes the entire room in a soft glow. I've been toying with the idea of lowering the cover so it covers the top 3rd of their cage and gives them pure darkness on their favourite perches. I've not had any issues with night frights (Chick used to be really bad with them) and they both wake up groggily in the morning, which makes me feel like they're getting deep sleep despite the light levels. They don't sleep too much during the day either.


----------

